

Advice on Contacting Professors for Grad School - ursusz
http://www.cs.virginia.edu/~evans/advice/prospective.html

======
benyawarath
I found your page on 'Advice for Prospective Research Students' through google
search and I applied it to my first letters sending to 4 professors, each in
different business schools. Three of them already replied in just a day or
two. So, thanks very much for your advice and kindness.

~~~
devans
Thanks benyawarath! Glad you found it helpful.

